# Height cabinet original myford



## troll (Sep 13, 2010)

Has someone the original cabinet of myford?
That height has the base of the lathe?
Thank you


----------



## cidrontmg (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the industrial stand. It is 80 cm exactly. The riser blocks add 5 cm. Then I have 4 adjustable leveling feet that add 4 cm. So the base of the lathe is 89 cm above floor. I´d prefer some more (I´m 180 cm), but the screws are all extended.


----------



## troll (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you.
I have it to 87cm and the back hurts me, I´m 180cm also


----------

